# What's the next boom going to be?



## profithunter (11 August 2004)

What do you think guys...

green energy? (because of oil price)
security? (terrorism)
Tech? (again)


----------



## stefan (11 August 2004)

*Re: Whats the next boom going to be?*

green energy
bio tech
water (not sure how to name it...But water will soon become a valueable commodity.)

high tech? Not before the world economy is back on track. There's no money to put into something that doesn't make a profit  ;D

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## westan (14 August 2004)

*Re: Whats the next boom going to be?*

Hi guys

what about

Aged age
           -retirement Villages
           -health 

Medical bio tech.

Tourism -carefully selected - yes even with terrorism, the aging want to travel and have heaps of cash to do it.

regards westan


----------



## stefan (14 August 2004)

*Re: Whats the next boom going to be?*



> Aged age



I agree. That's going to be a huge market. It's just very difficult to find a good investment right now. Age care would be a thing, but I honestly have no idea where to start with this.

But I agree, it's worth reading up. People are getting older and they have money left to spend...

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## Guest (14 August 2004)

*Re: Whats the next boom going to be?*

Anything to do with baby boomers.

Caravans come to mind in particular, they all want to see Australia.

Now whats a good company that makes caravans&gt;?


----------



## profithunter (15 August 2004)

*Re: Whats the next boom going to be?*

Hey good point...but what if they cash in their super to buy the caravan plus the Landcruiser to pull it.  Be interesting to see what happens...


----------



## stefan (15 August 2004)

*Re: Whats the next boom going to be?*

We are only just starting to see the effects of the old folks and their way of life. We have no idea yet as to what they are going to do. Yes, a few or some will travel the country but many more will become dependent on some kind of care and products. I'm not too keen to find the caravan company. But if you can find the age care product of the future, then it's a different story.

Ah, we shall see. Maybe we're in for a dot old bubble!  ;D

Have a nice weekend

Stefan


----------



## ghotib (17 August 2004)

*Re: Whats the next boom going to be?*

It's a bit soon to be looking for a dot old bubble from the baby boomers. We're a looooooong way from needing high-level care yet, and we're all going to be physically active and mentally alert for yeeeeeears longer than actuarial predictions. 

If you want a boomer-driven product, here's a suggestion - ANYTHING that returns the 2 or 3 hours a day spent hunting for reading glasses. Ideally a cheap, non-invasive procedure that removes the need for the bloody things for ever &gt;

I think a huge number of boomers are planning a post-employment life that includes generating income through home-based businesses, preferably outside the major cities and possibly through regional co-ops or portals. So for growth businesses in Australia you might look at anything that supports part-time small businesses - hmmmm... what about 2-way satellite broadband    Other top-of-head possibilities - small footprint ergonomic office furniture; systems for efficient small-scale freight from and to small regionals; very high-quality, recyclable modular housing (maybe rent-a-module??) (so you can expand and contract the house as the kids move in and out). 

I do think boomers will travel within Australia a lot. Think of all the seachanged friends we'll have to visit.   

As far the dot-old part goes, the parents of boomers are now getting into the frail aged category. Finding appropriate care for them, and if necessary helping them move to it, is really difficult if you don't happen to live close by, so businesses that help people support their elderly relatives might be worth a look.

Personally I dislike personal-care facilities, including nursing homes, child-care centres, and hospitals, as investments because I believe there's too much potential for conflict of interest between patients and shareholders. But they're all growth areas and there are public companies involved in all of them. 

Happy profits,

Ghoti


----------



## stefan (17 August 2004)

*Re: Whats the next boom going to be?*

ghotib,

interesting posting. thanks for that!


> So for growth businesses in Australia you might look at anything that supports part-time small businesses - hmmmm... what about 2-way satellite broadband



I like your way of thinking  ;D

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (8 July 2011)

*Re: Whats the next boom going to be?*

Nuclear energy, Biotech and Agriculture, are my tips for the next boom.

Oops, I'm Australian.

Nuclear energy  ..... Gutless government
Biotech             ..... Gutless venture capitalists
Agriculture        ..... Government that doesn't understand the Cattle Trade

Perhaps anywhere else but in Australia, it would be the above.

gg


----------



## Bigukraine (10 July 2011)

*Re: Whats the next boom going to be?*

collection agencies

cashconvertors/pawnbrokers

divorce lawyers  

Oh and paddles to help us to try and make some type of headway up **** creek !


----------



## wayneL (10 July 2011)

Positions in the Politburo?


----------



## Wysiwyg (10 July 2011)

*Re: Whats the next boom going to be?*



stefan said:


> green energy
> bio tech
> water (not sure how to name it...But water will soon become a valueable commodity.)
> 
> high tech? Not before the world economy is back on track. There's no money to put into something that doesn't make a profit



 I was going to suggest technology but as was noted, the manufacturers have to be profitable and now, low-to-no carbon dioxide polluters. They are not run by paper shufflers.


----------



## tayser (10 July 2011)

Renewable energy.

$10 billion for renewable energy projects just announced by the Red Barren... HELLO! I might actually delve into the ASX in the next few days after a 4 year hiatus 

time to boogie.


----------



## Wysiwyg (10 July 2011)

tayser said:


> Renewable energy.
> 
> $10 billion for renewable energy projects just announced by the Red Barren... HELLO! I might actually delve into the ASX in the next few days after a 4 year hiatus
> 
> time to boogie.



COZ (carbon sequestration) has already bounced a bit but did run from 13c to 43c in 09/10 and 26c to $1 in 07/08.


----------



## explod (10 July 2011)

Silver, 

it is up 600% since 2003 and at the rate the US, the ECB and now China are printing money it will continue this trajectory for many years yet.

A no brainer for me.


----------



## So_Cynical (10 July 2011)

There is a rural boom coming, already under-way in certain areas due to the mining boom, now with the NBN rollout and the Carbon tax/price the rural boom is set to spread to the non mining/energy areas.


----------



## Wysiwyg (10 July 2011)

So_Cynical said:


> There is a rural boom coming, already under-way in certain areas due to the mining boom, now with the NBN rollout and the Carbon tax/price the rural boom is set to spread to the non mining/energy areas.



And if it doesn't rain due to carbon dioxide changing the climate?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (10 July 2011)

wayneL said:


> Positions in the Politburo?




Provision of Servants and Troughs to Labor royalty who have stuffed a surplus comprehensively. 

gg


----------



## So_Cynical (10 July 2011)

Wysiwyg said:


> And if it doesn't rain due to carbon dioxide changing the climate?




LOL

Nothing to do with rain. 

Renewable energy is mostly a rural energy, wind, large scale solar, geothermal, bio gas, wave, tidal...then add to that the impact of new sequestration forestry activity's and the opportunity's that the NBN will open up and i believe that equates to a rural boom over the next decade and a half.


----------



## tothemax6 (10 July 2011)

Food.


----------



## noirua (10 July 2011)

*Re: Whats the next boom going to be?*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> Nuclear energy, Biotech and Agriculture, are my tips for the next boom.
> 
> Oops, I'm Australian.
> 
> ...




Yes, fully agree on biotech in Australia, UK, Canada and USA, and possibly China where financing and support comes from PRC.

A more obvious oil and gas from shale and there is a big line up of Aussie stocks in this sector from minnow to big cap. However, Canada is one of the giants in this sector and flagged up long ago.

North of South Australia is a giant for Australia and is set, long term, to propel them as one of the top States in Australia, maybe number 1. The Arckaringa and areas around Lake Phillipson are set from 2014 to produce diesel from coal, enhanced thermal coal, oil, iron ore, HREE and precious metals in enormous abundance. There is enough energy from this area to power Australia for over one thousand years.


----------

